# CERM 14th Edition Index - Please Help



## spottss (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone! 

I'm taking the test in a couple weeks and am using the 14th edition of the CERM.  I'm looking for a PDF of the index pages.  Yeah, I know I should of grabbed it from PPI before they put out the new edition, but they replaced it with the 15th edition index before I could.  However, I'm hoping a lucky person out there might have downloaded a copy earlier that they wouldn't mind sharing with me.  I'd like to print off a copy for quick reference during the exam.  

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 28, 2016)

Sarah, PM me your e-mail address.


----------



## maarmu (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, also looking for the 14th edition CERM index. Would really appreciate any help.

Thanks,

M.A.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 27, 2016)

maarmu said:


> Hi, also looking for the 14th edition CERM index. Would really appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> M.A.


maarmu, I got your PM.  It's 1:20 am and I just finished painting and installing bathroom towel racks/shelves after working all day and I have to be up at 6:30am.  I'll send you the index tomorrow.  I mean later today.  When I wake up.     Remind me if I forget.


----------



## jijir83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Curious... Are we not allowed to save these index files somewhere for later access by others? Also, why doesn't PPI or whoever keep at least the previous version posted? I understand that they want to make people think that they absolutely need the next version, but you would think that they'd try to be helpful. This might be my new goal of time-wasting. Gather all index files for 5 years. So far got two. Next three to go. :-D


----------



## Kristin H (Sep 26, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> maarmu, I got your PM.  It's 1:20 am and I just finished painting and installing bathroom towel racks/shelves after working all day and I have to be up at 6:30am.  I'll send you the index tomorrow.  I mean later today.  When I wake up.     Remind me if I forget.


Ptatohed, do you still have the index for CERM -14? If you do would you mind sharing? Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 26, 2016)

Kristin H said:


> Ptatohed, do you still have the index for CERM -14? If you do would you mind sharing? Thanks!


KH, please send me a PM w/ your e-mail addy.


----------



## tes (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I am looking for CERM Index for the 14th edition. Please share me if you have one. Here is my email for you     [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 21, 2017)

jijir83 said:


> Curious... Are we not allowed to save these index files somewhere for later access by others? Also, why doesn't PPI or whoever keep at least the previous version posted? I understand that they want to make people think that they absolutely need the next version, but you would think that they'd try to be helpful. This might be my new goal of time-wasting. Gather all index files for 5 years. So far got two. Next three to go. :-D


jiji, I have the past 5 edition.    



tes said:


> Hi Everyone, I am looking for CERM Index for the 14th edition. Please share me if you have one. Here is my email for you     [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,


tes, no need to double post.  And no need to publicly post your e-mail address when the direction was to PM.      Sent.  Good luck.


----------



## engineeredmt (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm also looking for the CERM 14th edition index. Do you mind sharing?


----------

